

Invest in wine - kia
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/wine/8176451/Wine-outperforming-oil-and-gold.html

======
thebooktocome
I'm not so certain.

A lot of the value in wine is tied up in branding/marketing, both of which
seem rather ephemeral in comparison to other more historically stable measures
of value.

